# Official Coolpad Note 3 Lite 6.0 Marshmallow V007 [Coolui 8.0] [VoLTE] Sp flashable



## kundan2778 (Oct 10, 2016)

Coolpad Note 3 Lite Stock Marshmallow Firmware is now available for download. Marshmallow update for Coolpad Note 3 Lite Currently it is in beta stage and contain some small bugs. The ROM packs with the latest Android 6.0 Marshmallow firmware which is based on the Coolui 8.0. If you want to flash stock ROM on Coolpad Note 3 Lite or want to update Coolpad Note 3 Lite to latest marshmallow firmware, then you are at the right place. Here we provide you the Official Coolpad Note 3 Lite Stock Marshmallow Firmware. Download Coolpad Note 3 Lite Stock Firmware from below..


The new Marshmallow update packed with features like Now on Tap, Doze Mode, App Permissions and more. Also, get some device specific changes like New Coolui 8.0 OS. Coolui 8.0 for Coolpad Note 3 Lite is available for download and it is about 1.02GB in size. Coolpad Note 3 Lite marshmallow update is available and you can download it from below.

*Important Note:-*

    This Firmware file is only for Coolpad Note 3 Lite. Don’t try this on any other device.
    Your device must be on stock firmware and stock recovery.
    Follow the steps correctly otherwise you may brick your device.
    We are not responsible for any damage to your phone.
    It may erase all your mobile data so  take a complete backup of your phone data for the future.
    Ensure that your phone has at least 60-70% charged to prevent the accidental shutdown in-between the process.


*Known Issues:*

    Charging is bit slow (For fast Charging use 2 Amp Charger )
    Discharging is quick when battery is less than 15%


*Fixed Issues:
*
    VOLTE Supported
    Fingerprint response time Improved
    Better Camera Effect
    Multi tasking
    Loudspeaker problem fixed

*
Download Coolpad Note 3 Lite Stock Marshmallow Firmware*

    Cool ui 8.0 Marshmallow ROM for Coolpad Note 3 Lite( Latest Updated)
    Coolui 8.0 Marshmallow ROM for Coolpad Note 3 Lite (Old  Version)
    Download SP Flash Tool
    SP_Driver_V2.0_Install.rar
    and
    driver_setup_150313.rar


*Process to Install Marshmallow Coolui 8.0 on Coolpad Note 3 Lite*

Video Tutorial


[video]*www.youtube.com/embed/vnf4kfqH9fA?rel=0&autoplay=1[/video]


Follow These Simple Steps
1)  Download Coolui 8.0 Beta ROM from above and extract it on your PC.
2) Download SP Flash Tool and from above and extract it.
3) Now right click on “flash_tool.exe” and run it as administrator.
4) Now in SP tool window click on the scatter-Loading option select scatter file from downloaded stock ROM.
5) Now select all options (check every option) you see and click on ‘Download’.
6) Now turn off the phone and connect it to PC via USB cable.
7) Now the process will start, wait until the installation complete.
8) The above step will install Coolui 8.0 ROM on Coolpad Note 3 Lite.
This is the complete guide to Download Coolpad Note 3 Lite Stock Marshmallow Firmware. If you have any doubts comment below.


----------



## razisafe (Oct 18, 2016)

I need stable twrp  for this plz help me 

Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagarverma91 (May 15, 2017)

Hey the bug in v007 about the battery drain finally solved. Check out the following tutorial.






Admin do check it too

Please reply and tell me if it is working for you or not.

I am working on correction of this rom.


----------



## devende yadav (Jun 2, 2017)

Device driver installation wizard complete
In my laptop 


Please tell me how can i fix it 
And update my coolpad note3 lite


----------



## Ankit Patil (Jul 18, 2017)

Please tell me process of update coolpad note3 lite


----------



## srikanthnani (Jul 22, 2017)

Successfully updated my phone ..Thanks kundan2778 ....
But there is a big bug...that is some times when i on-the mobile data the data will not been received at that time i always turn off the sim and again switching on ...and the data will be received ...
So you kindly fix this problem very soon and inform to my mail....my mail ****DON'T POST YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS **PUBLICLY** Thank you


----------



## Pankaj Mandal (Aug 23, 2017)

Dear admin. thanks for your support. its works in my mobile. i downgrade my android from 7 to this cool ui 8 beacause finger print and video recording doesnot work in current update of android 7 for coolpad note 3 lite. 

if android 7 come with full support of finger print and video recording please update here with reply to me( if possible)

Thank You very much


----------



## sanchal (Sep 29, 2017)

Does the pc need internet connection?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2017)

sanchal said:


> Does the pc need internet connection?


How else would you download the zip file?


----------



## sanchal (Sep 29, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How else would you download the zip file?


I asked about in the sp flash tool while we click download it need internet.
I have another doubt the phone need to be rooted?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2017)

sanchal said:


> I asked about in the sp flash tool while we click download it need internet.
> I have another doubt the phone need to be rooted?


Don't know. Search in XDA. Don't assume the steps or you might end up bricking your phone.


----------



## vikas R. chauhan (Jan 30, 2018)

hey dear i Need your Help i'm facing this error from 3 days when i'm going to do flash plz tell me what should i do now .


----------



## Kiahan634 (May 14, 2018)

kundan2778 said:


> Coolpad Note 3 Lite Stock Marshmallow Firmware is now available for download. Marshmallow update for Coolpad Note 3 Lite Currently it is in beta stage and contain some small bugs. The ROM packs with the latest Android 6.0 Marshmallow firmware which is based on the Coolui 8.0. If you want to flash stock ROM on Coolpad Note 3 Lite or want to update Coolpad Note 3 Lite to latest marshmallow firmware, then you are at the right place. Here we provide you the Official Coolpad Note 3 Lite Stock Marshmallow Firmware. Download Coolpad Note 3 Lite Stock Firmware from below..
> 
> 
> The new Marshmallow update packed with features like Now on Tap, Doze Mode, App Permissions and more. Also, get some device specific changes like New Coolui 8.0 OS. Coolui 8.0 for Coolpad Note 3 Lite is available for download and it is about 1.02GB in size. Coolpad Note 3 Lite marshmallow update is available and you can download it from below.
> ...





After updating my phone it is keep on getting of automaticly and on the screen showing coolpad that's means its getting hang kindly let me now what should I do..


----------



## Boyka (May 18, 2018)

After update only outgoing calls is possible....incomming calls not recieved.plz fix this bug


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2018)

Boyka said:


> After update only outgoing calls is possible....incomming calls not recieved.plz fix this bug


I'm pretty sure you'd have to raise this issue on xda or coolpad forums.


----------

